# 8 things woman should consider before they say I do again



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

Article on divorced moms:
DivorcedMoms.com | Article


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Same could be said for any potential partnered relationship... as it said, "compromise is a cornerstone of any marriage" because it takes humility, and without humility, there is only self.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The Soberlink ad is quite interesting... 

The article is actually quite good.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

The associated articles as well, could be straight out of TAM.

8 Tips For Catching a Cheating Husband
9 Reasons Staying With a Cheater Is Worse Than Being Alone
7 Things I Learned During My First Year Of Divorce


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the article is good and applies to men as well. One thing I am suprised that isn't mentioned, and maybe it would be if it was more directed at men, is the protection of assets moving forward. If you get married for a second, third, fourth time and you have kids you should have a prenup.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

#9 do you even want or think you need another permanent partner at all?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course the article in the recommended box "8 Unexpected Benefits of Sex After Divorce" is 100% complete nonsense because people don't change.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I like that the banner on the front page has a tab 'Sell Your Diamonds'


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The associated article I liked most that would also be good for anyone from Jr High up, was 4 romantic ideas that you don't want to take into your next relationship.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting. Although, where I am right now, I can't imagine ever getting married again.


----------



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

Wolf1974 said:


> I think the article is good and applies to men as well. One thing I am suprised that isn't mentioned, and maybe it would be if it was more directed at men, is the protection of assets moving forward. If you get married for a second, third, fourth time and you have kids you should have a prenup.


I like some of the articles on that site but they do sort of cater to women, probably because the title is divorced moms. Your point about the prenup works for the ladies as well. In a perfect world both ex spouses should probably sign prenups just to protect what should go to the kids. Once their parents split, the financial landscape can change quite a bit.


----------



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

BlueWoman said:


> Interesting. Although, where I am right now, I can't imagine ever getting married again.


I hear you there Bluewoman. I don't want the last person I love to be the ex asshat, but marrying again is quite different than falling in love again.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> I think the article is good and applies to men as well. One thing I am suprised that isn't mentioned, and maybe it would be if it was more directed at men, is the protection of assets moving forward. If you get married for a second, third, fourth time and you have kids you should have a prenup.


This applies to everyone post divorce not just men.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't imagine why on earth I would ever get married again. But that's just me... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I can't imagine why on earth I would ever get married again. But that's just me...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm happily married, but if something happened to my wife I seriously doubt I would marry again other than for legal reasons (e.g., residency in another country).


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Holland said:


> This applies to everyone post divorce not just men.


Never said or implied otherwise. If you have kids and are getting married again you should have one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I can't imagine why on earth I would ever get married again. But that's just me...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I can't find a reason either. If I ever do it will certainly be after all kids are up and out of the house and still with a prenup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> I like that the banner on the front page has a tab 'Sell Your Diamonds'


Oh darn. I keep meaning to get rid of my tiara. 

Guess it's aimed at engagement ring owners?


----------

